# Service menu for jt's ics build7



## ecvision (Mar 8, 2012)

I need to manually update my prl and sometimes need to enter service menu for miscellaneous reasons. I have a sprint tab running jt's build and aside for a few glitches I am loving it. Originally I used the memo app to enter menus or a dialer on other roms but I can't figure it out here. Any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks!


----------

